# Lower the dub8?



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

What are your thoughts about lowering the W8. I have seen some stuff out there but I want to do it right. I lowered my last car with eibach race spings and konis but it rode real hard. Any thoughts on a alternatives that would be somewhere in the middle. Hit me off with some part #'s too if you can.


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Lower the dub8? (GoGetterW8)*

yo look on ebay for hr w8 springs thats were i got mine for 192 bux and they ride and look great


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Lower the dub8? (GoGetterW8)*

GoGetterW8,
You can go coilovers, but they are expensive.
Traditional route has been to go with H&R springs paired with Bilstein dampers.
Here are some part #s, but they may have changed
(Springs are usually spec'd for the W8, the shocks for Audi A6Q)
springs: 54778
front shocks: BE5-6508 (either HD or Sports)
rear shocks (SEDAN): BE5-6511 (either HD or Sports)
WAGON: look for rear shocks (HD or Sport) for the S6 (4.2 Avante)
When I looked, springs were about 230-245, the shocks about 120.00 each.
Are you thinking about replacing the stock rear bar (15mm) with the 1BE part (17mm), or do you already have the Sports Package (1BE) suspension?
Stewart


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

BlueSTeW8, your the man. I've seen your posts around before and they always have some useful information. My vehicle already has the sports package. From what I understand there are not a whole lot of sway bar upgrades beyond that. How has your experience with the H&R set been. I had a set of H&R sports on my last vehicle and found they sagged especially in the rear. So I changed them out for sleeved coil overs and hated em so I went back to Eibach springs. I guess I am little afraid of them. I have the wagon too so I suppose I will need to get creative with the rear shocks and look for S6 or avant shocks. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

If you already have the 1BE setup, I wouldn't bother upgrading until the stock dampers are shot.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (BlueSteW8)*

Installed H&R Sports at 600 miles. Loved them. 1 3/4" drop in front, 1 1/2 rear.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

GoGetterW8, thanks for the compliment, but VWGUY4EVER is much better qualified than I on W8 information.


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I've seen his stuff around too? Is he also a Minnesotan? By the way, you know of any upcoming get togethers or cruise nights? Anyone around here do that at all? I suppose I could check neuwerks.


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

So where have people been sourcing their parts from? I worked with Tirerack and some other on-line site. I found tire rack to be reliable but not always the best price. Then the on-line site are often less expansive but who knows when the stuff will show up!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoGetterW8* »_Yeah I've seen his stuff around too? Is he also a Minnesotan? By the way, you know of any upcoming get togethers or cruise nights? Anyone around here do that at all? I suppose I could check neuwerks.

no.. Jersey transplant in Texas.. My W8 went to a new home in 2006 after my botched lease fiasco but I have a line on a low mileage 2003 6 speed identical to my original. You might see me back in one VERY soon..


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

GoGetterW8, we had a Neuwerks drive this past Saturday, and we have a GTG at the Davanni's in Golden Valley on Thursday 3/13 at 7PM.
We do at least 4 drives a year, and a get together every month.


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

i just lowered my 8 on KYB shocks with h and r springs and it rides stiffer but still nice...i would highly suggest this. I used gr-2 shocks but watch out for the rear shocks if you have sport suspension they are different than the front shocks


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds like you all have had good luck with the H&R's. Any special place you all have been getting them. BlueSte8 Golden Valley is kinda a haul for me on a thursday night. I'll have to catch up with you all some weekend. Any of you all have some pics of the W8's with work done on them?? Never really seen any!


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just looked up with springs using part# 54778. They look like they are spec'ed out for the sedan. You think it will make a difference?


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

I don't think the springs would make that much of a difference, other than a slightly greater drop on the rear - I belive the shocks are more specific as far as sedan v. wagon.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

I have the H&R's with the Bilstien HD's. Lowered 1.1" in front and 1.2" in rear. Rides great. Call Gary at Neuspeed for the Bilstiens, best deal. I believ it was like $100 each. 805-388-7171. Also I put on the Addco sway bars. car handles awesome. check the vids on Youtube under fvbean as my username.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (fvbean)*

my W8 has KW coilovers and 18s with 225/40/18 tires. I have it lowered to about half an inch wheelgap, rides great 'cept gotta keep my wife off the speedbumps







Ill have to snap some pics later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

You should be running 235/40R18's....


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

i prefer 225 cause my wheels are 18x7.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 10:43 PM 3-26-2008_


----------

